# Drama on the farm- enough for the year!!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I understand your frustration, but these aren't your animals and you're just rewarding the owners' neglect by taking care of their animals for them.

However, a few of your points are just differences of opinions and not necessarily neglect or laziness. 

Some people don't give vaccinations, nor do they have coggins pulled. Also, as long as there's pasture, many animals aren't fed hay or even grain during the summer months. If they're maintaining a good weight, they don't need the extra calories.

If a horse isn't leaving the property, why have a coggins test? I have a 25 y/o horse who hasn't had a coggins in years. He's been retired since he was 20, so I don't see a need to have one pulled. The two riding horses have them though, because they frequently go out in public.

Vaccinations aren't mandatory, but they _are_ recommended. Some folks just don't want to spend the money. I personally think it's foolish not to vaccinate, but I can't force others to think like I do.

Bottom line, these aren't your animals and you need to stop caring for them as if they are. If they're underweight and being neglected, call AC. 

Otherwise, you're going to have to learn to turn a blind eye. Easier said than done of course, but for your own sanity you're going to have to.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

So in the example of her gelding getting caught on the fence.. just leave him there? In the event they arent going to feed their horse, just bring him into his stall and leave him bthere to hear my gelding chomp away at his food? I dont leave him out to pasture because they go crazy without eachother. Thats one reason i feed them at the same time, to avoid any fights. My horse is low on the pecking order, so i cant leave him in the pasture to eat while the other horse pushes him out of his space. 
As for the goats... i just have a kind heart. I cant stand to think how long the goat would be stuck for if we didnt set him free. Your right about difference of opinion, and I will reconsider my beliefs on that being neglectful. 
I simply was taught an entirely different manner of caring for horses, or any animal. 
I guess eventually the horse would have kicked the goat that stole its feed and it would have been out cold so he could have pulled the bucket off his head, or maybe it could have ended in disaster. Who knows. Same with the horses leg through the fence... The fence was digging into his chest,into his knee, and stuck on his hoof. I probably could have ignored it. But he was fighting hard to get it out at first, until i walked up to him and reassured him. Then he relaxed and let us help him. But what if nobody was outside? He could have been seriously injured. I cant let that happen to any animal because of a humans stupidity. My quote to my hubby is "The horse didnt chose to have a stupid owner" and i cant sit idly by andc watch an animal get inured if i can prevent it. Thats part of what makes me such an animal lover.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I'm frustrated with poor ownership.


How is it their poor ownership on their part when you moved their horse so your friends could ride?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Also, this is more than about their horses. They have 6 dogs, all outdoor dogs. They are always roaming looking for food, they drink out of a stagnant pond, the sheriff has been to the house 4 times because 2of their dogs repeatedly attack a neighbors fenced dogs. It just saddens me because they see nothing wrong. When we first moved in one goat was very ill, neighbor told me he was just waiting for him to die. When theyre horse was consistently drooling, they were concerned, but ont enough to call the vet out. Thank goodness i was able to tell them it was a weed the horse was eating, but what if it hadnt been?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm just saying that you running yourself ragged over someone else's animals isn't good for you.

You're not obligated to care for them, and you can't _make_ people be responsible. Sure, it's frustrating and I understand where you're coming from, but these animals unfortunately lost the good owner lottery. 

If AC or the sheriff won't do anything, maybe it's time you and hubby found a better situation for yourselves and your animals, especially considering the neighbors' potentially dangerous dog pack.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

mls said:


> How is it their poor ownership on their part when you moved their horse so your friends could ride?


They have 2 pastures. Their horse is always "right ontop of you" if you ride inthe pasture with him there. I even separate them to eat in different pastures, since hes on crap feed and fescue and my gelding eats well. I wont be doing it again in fear he'll get caught. But this is nothing new. Poor ownership comes in to play when they dont even check on their horse. I was tryign to determine if he was cut anywhere besides his lip. I was chaising their goat so their horse could eat. My horse was separated and eating fine, i just didnt want to be neglectful by assuming the position "its not my horse or goat" but i will reconsider it. It sounds like thats what everyone is suggesting.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Well it doesnt affect my horse or our living situation. We rent a beautiful home from them. Along with a stall and full use of their pastures. I love my home, and i love having my horse at home. Their dogs dont dislike horses so its not a black/white situation. It may be something as simple as not caring for their animals and just taking care of mine. I just feel bad that they arent fed or cared for. Theyve never bathed their horse and then they complain that he has no ground manners and they cant believe how well behaved my gelding is. They also cant believe that their non trained horse doesnt ride, he tends to rear or go backwards. lol.
Like I said, this was a rant. I do dislike irresponsibility but like you all have pointed out, its not my fight. I dont know if the sheriffs office or animal control has ever been called on the farm animals- simply because we're not visible from the road. 
I can easily solve this problem by taking the horses into their stalls at night. I was feeding, and taking them in every ngiht and in turn the neighbors would walk them to the pasture every morning. When spring hit, i was told its too hot to walk from the barn to their pasture. So then we started feeding in the pasture, but i separate them knowing that neither can eat eachothers food. I dont care if they share hay. But now it seems like ill just have to tell them to take the horses out in the morning. It will resolve most problems. And for riding, i'll move my 70 lb mounting block and jsut ride around the house if i have to. I'd never do anything to cause inury to an animal


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would feel obligated to save these animals out of guilt too. If I saw an animal caught in a fence I definitely would atleast try to save it whether it was mine or not. But as for the extra help that they don't seem to appreciate, I don't know what to say :-/. In some eyes this is neglectful but in some parts this is typical. Everyone has their own idea of standards. To them, just having grass and water might be enough to care for their horse. It is frustrating to see this since many of us spoil our horses as much as we can. I can understand why you'd want to be a hero to all these animals to make up for the attention or better care that they deserve. You'll just have to detach yourself and accept that you can't change how they care for their pets. You're probably the best thing that has happend for these animals but don't work yourself up over it or feel sorry for them. As long as they have the basics they'll be fine.

Doing a little kindness here and there (without taking full responsibility) will be a greatly appreciated by the animals.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

have you talked with them about your concerns?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Personally, I would think about talking to them about being compensated for all of the work you do with the animals. I understand feeling bad for them and taking care of them, and I am sure it wouldn't be an issue if it weren't constant, but since it is why not see if they will maybe give you money off of your lease, etc... That way you'd come out ahead monetarily and not feel like you're neglecting them


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Jacksmama said:


> Personally, I would think about talking to them about being compensated for all of the work you do with the animals. I understand feeling bad for them and taking care of them, and I am sure it wouldn't be an issue if it weren't constant, but since it is why not see if they will maybe give you money off of your lease, etc... That way you'd come out ahead monetarily and not feel like you're neglecting them


I have discussed minor things as they've come up. My neighbors are lovely people, i just dont think they should own animals. 
They turned off their autowater and i put my horse in their goat pasture so he could drink from the other one. They asked why i didnt just let him drink from their pond like their horse. The pond has algae ALL over the top of it, its not even relatively clean. I tried to be polite though im sure my emotions came through and she got defensive that if it were dangerous their horse would have died already. Mind you, isaw their dogs drink from it and then vomit right after. I told her i wasnt comfortable leaving my horse out all night with only 1 run in shed bc her horse doesnt allow mine to get coverage and it was kind of like, well you can just bring your horse in the barn then. But thats almost impossible because he runs a rut in the stall and her horse tries to go through the fence. 
I cant ask for $$ because I was paying them $100 to bring my horse out in the mornings ($100 to walk 200 feet- no feed, no nothing) then they told me i could stop paying that since i was feeding and bringing in their horse every night. Then it changed to "its too hot to walk that distance in the morning, can we just feed them out in the pasture and leave them out"? To which i agreed,as long as i could separate them for feeding time. So now they dont touch their horse EVER because the only interaction he gets is dinner time, when i feed them. It used to be a give and take situation but its becoming more and more of a take situation. I'm not lazy and i enjoy my interaction with my horse. I cant feed one and expect the other to just stand there calmly. So I guess ill make a point by bringing them in at night again and feeding in their stalls. I dont want to put either horse in the other pasture now seeing what true damage it could cause.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think anyone is suggesting you don't help an animal in distress. We would all help a horse or goat with its leg caught in the fence.
But as far as the other matters go, yes, it is just a difference in opinion on care. Routine vet care is absolutely their call. If I had a large field with enough pasture to keep the horses well fed, why would I feed hay at the same time? They generally prefer fresh grass anyway. 
As far as grain goes, at my barn there are 8 horses, and only 5 get grain, the seniors and the ones in competition. The rest don't need it, they have excellent weight and health on hay alone. That is just how my BO does it, I have no negative opinions on whether one wants to feed a horse grain or not, so long as they are healthy. So, you are not obligated to feed this other horse, he is probably just fine without it. -
You can just bring yours in to feed, it won't hurt the other horse to be lonely for 10 min. If you don't want to bring him all the way in, then bring a bucket with you, and bring your horse just outside the pasture and hold him while he eats. -
You definitely should not be riding in the same field as the other horse, esp since he sounds pushy, that could be dangerous. Instead of moving the other horse, why don't you just ride in the other field? Leave the other horse where he was, so you can't get blamed if he hurts himself.-
I know it is hard when you think a horse isn't getting the same standard of care that your horse gets, but as long as he is at a decent weight, he is fine.-
And when the neighbors comment on how well your horse rides and behaves compared to theirs, well, take it as the compliment that it is. Sounds like you are doing a great job with your horse.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks skips. I tried feeding them, one in the pasture, my horse in the round pen yesterday. Well i simply looped the the gate latch since when there is food around, theres usually well behaved horses, but I swear Cooper eyed me and ran through the gate. I played pin the lead rope on the halter, and rope the lead rope around his neck game for a solid 10 minutes. LOL its funny now but wasnt then.
I think everyone was right about just doing the minimum. But since they become acustomed to me feeding, it'll be hard to let them know i wont be doing it for their horse anymore. 
I will try to have a casual conversation with them this weekend about what can chagne and what arrangements can be made.


----------



## Horserider33 (Jun 21, 2011)

i understand helping the animals when they need it. i would do the same. if its your barn that you are letting them use to keep their animals in you can always tell the owners the problems that you are having with them and you dont have to let them use your barn. call AC or the police and explain everything and see what they say. its worth a try. also, leave the mounting block and maybe the next time they ride they might think "hmm. maybe i should work with my horse to get him to listen better!" and if they they get mad at their horse when trying to ride calmly suggest that they should spend more time with their horse working with it

i sortof have a similar problem but its my brother and we still live in the same house but he is figuring out that he needs to actually do something with his horse and teach him things and not just expect the horse to do it


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

So let me get this straight. They expected you to pay them $100 for putting your horse out in the morning, and you paid it even after you started feeding them and putting them up at night, until THEY finally told YOU you could stop. Now that they are doing nothing and you are still feeding them, you are doing it for FREE. 

I don't mean for this to come off rude, but I think an issue bigger than your inability to NOT take care of your neighbors animals because you feel sorry that they would have to watch your horse eat, is that you let them use you as a door mat. You need to get a backbone and jusy politely let them know you will not be feeding their animals for them anymore, unless of course they wouldn't mind compensating you for your trouble.

It's nice that you have such a big heart, but if you continue to allow yourself to be taken advantage of, it will only get worse. That will just make it harder to tell them you're through when you're finally fed up.


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

They are using you it seems. I would have a big talk about that.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I would put a note on their door saying 
Starting (enter date) I will be charging (enter amount) if you would like me to continue caring for your animals.


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

I have two mares and only feed one as she is old and thin. They are out on plenty of mixed pasture 24/7. In the winter I feed Sienna morning and night otherwise, once a day. Piper is dominant and Sienna likes her food. I have to seperate. Sometimes I bring Sienna into the house yard (open the gate and let her slip through) where she eats with Piper watching from the paddock. Other times I halter Piper, tie her up and then hold the bucket for Sienna in the paddock, again with Piper watching. I found it really hard to only feed one horse when there were two in my care but Piper has a baby belly to lose and is not currently in work and was a terror to handle when being feed a handful each time Sienna was fed. I'd like to suggest that they have considered the horses requirements and found extra feeding unneccssary but hey it doesn't really sound like it from your description. Don't be surprised if they tell you to stop feeding their horse when you speak to them. I hope you can work it out with them. Good luck


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

first of all we own goats, 5 of them, and they as much as i luv them are a bit tarded lol..u have to have special fencing to keep them in and then even when they have the same food on oneside they'll stick their head through fence to eat on other side....we have resorted to putting chicken wire up on outside fences(were the most often stick head through)so we can actually leave the house without coming home to atleast one of them w/head stuck..you may mention something like that to them. i know it's not your responsability at all but im like u i couldnt let the animal suffer so in the long run it would help u and your sanity....i had neighbor that had long horn steers....they always were getting horns caught in fence reach through to my water trough, they were always out of their water, so i slid it over so it was 1/2 on their side....i check our water regularly and it beat getting their heads unstuck...could never get ahold of owners....i also atleast left mssg. every time i got one unstuck..they didnt care eather...they would say should left it maybe they'll learn...rrrrrg


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Well thankfully 2 things have happen. Sicne this post, they have sent a horse of for training, who ended up staying with the trainer and have purchased another horse whom they chose not to do some of the things i personally choose to. So because I purchased a second horse, i have only been caring for my 2 when their horse was at training. Now that they have another horse, i have kept my routine to only include caring for my animals. She has upped my board, but w/e I like having my horses at home and its worth it to only take care of them. We had a bit of a falling out over animal matters. He dog bit my husband and she went on and on about how its our fault for "mistreating" her dog. We tried to be nice, but when a dog is chasing circles around you nipping at your ankle, i will resort to any defense to get them to go away. Mostly we could just yell at him, but my fiance did kick him after he bit him and came back again. We never even got an apology, just an excuse and a fight about "how it must be us". :::rolls eyes::: whatever, to each their own. Bet if my pitbull got out and bit them it would be different...


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

well that's good to hear the falling out is prob. for best anywho...and if your pitbull is as horridly mean as the one i owned you would have a better chance of it licking one of them to death lol i have a chihuaha that will do more damage :?..then most pits


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

jannette said:


> well that's good to hear the falling out is prob. for best anywho...and if your pitbull is as horridly mean as the one i owned you would have a better chance of it licking one of them to death lol i have a chihuaha that will do more damage :?..then most pits


Yea my dogs have never offered to bite or even be mean to anyone. But it was something I thought about. We'd be in the newspaper "Pitbull attacks" as opposed to not even getting acknowledgement or an apology for her dog breaking hubby's skin. Was he REALLY hurt, no? But if it had been my daughter, it would have been a completely different story. I dont give a rats @$$ what they say, i taught my daughter if that dog starts biting and barking at her, KICK HIM! I told her do not run, just kick at him to keep him away until he either leaves or I am at her side. One day he ran at her to bite her and she went to run away, tripped on a tree route and gashed her knee open. They laughed "silly dog. Are you ok hunnie" No, if your psychotic dog wasnt allowed near people, she'd be ok. Maybe one of my dogs wants an afternoon snack though. hmmm :lol:


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

oh u r completely right!!!! u never hear in the news about someones cow dog biting someone even though it happens daily im sure lol....and my wowa as my niece calls her will attack u...(i dont let her lose to the public)its funny how some people take no responsability for anything....u cant reason with them for reasons i still cant figure out...i know the mantality though that u'r talking about and it's beyond frustrating....it's like do you not care because u are truley ignorent or are u just that big of a jerk.....


----------

